# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ساخت فایل ستاپ همراه با اضافه کردن فیلم

## sinaexample

مهندسین محترم. کمک فوری میخوام
من دارم واسه برنامه ای که تو ویژوال ساختم فایل ستاپ میسازم.
تو برنامه ام از عکس و فیلم استفاده شده و من میخوام موقع نصب اون فیلمها روی کامپیوتر کاربر کپی بشه.
حالا من چندتا مشکل دارم هرکی کمکم کنه ایشالله خیر دنیا رو ببینه..
اول اینکه نحوه ی آدرس دهی به فایل ها رو چطور باید تغیر بدم؟
مثلا آدرسی که من تو برنامم نوشتم اینه:
AxWindowsMediaPlayer1.URL = "D:\film1.mpg"
این آدرس تو سیستم من جواب میده ولی چجوری بنویسم که تو هر جای دیگه ای هم جواب بده؟
مشکل بعدی اینکه موقع ساختن فایل ستاپ من به این شکل عمل میکنم که همون ویدئو رو توی پوشه Application Folder کپی میکنم ولی بعد از اینکه Build رو میزنم این اخطار رو میده:
ERROR: Could not find file 'D:\film1.mpg' 'Not enough storage is available to complete this operation.'
در ضمن توی درایو C هم حدود 8 گیگ فضای آزاد دارم.
خواهشن اگه میدونین کمکم کنید.ضروریه.

----------


## YasserDivaR

> مهندسین محترم. کمک فوری میخوام
> من دارم واسه برنامه ای که تو ویژوال ساختم فایل ستاپ میسازم.
> تو برنامه ام از عکس و فیلم استفاده شده و من میخوام موقع نصب اون فیلمها روی کامپیوتر کاربر کپی بشه.
> حالا من چندتا مشکل دارم هرکی کمکم کنه ایشالله خیر دنیا رو ببینه..
> اول اینکه نحوه ی آدرس دهی به فایل ها رو چطور باید تغیر بدم؟
> مثلا آدرسی که من تو برنامم نوشتم اینه:
> AxWindowsMediaPlayer1.URL = "D:\film1.mpg"
> این آدرس تو سیستم من جواب میده ولی چجوری بنویسم که تو هر جای دیگه ای هم جواب بده؟
> مشکل بعدی اینکه موقع ساختن فایل ستاپ من به این شکل عمل میکنم که همون ویدئو رو توی پوشه Application Folder کپی میکنم ولی بعد از اینکه Build رو میزنم این اخطار رو میده:
> ...


AxWindowsMediaPlayer1.URL = app.patch & "/film.mpg"

مسیر دهی تون اشتباهه

----------

